# Weakfish?



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Was out fishing the backbay earlier this week, got some fluke that had been feeding on grass shrimp pretty heavily. It got me thinking about seamiest. Has anybody heard any news lately?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Weakfish? What's weakfish?.............lol. Haven't heard ANYTHING. If they are being caught, no one is sayin anything. at least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Lickinfrogs said:


> Was out fishing the backbay earlier this week, got some fluke that had been feeding on grass shrimp pretty heavily. It got me thinking about seamiest. Has anybody heard any news lately?


seamiest = weakfish. Stupid phone. I haven't heard much either, a few reports from Brielle area, but other than that people have been tight lipped about them. I guess I just have to give it go. I'll never catch anything sittin around wondering.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Saw one Saturday AM 5.4# fresh caught


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

That's encouraging. Down in the Cape May area I assume?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, most likely caught out back


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

It's probably the worst weekend to try, but I'll give it a shot Friday and Saturday.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

same guy was in friday, lost one apprx 10# current running could not get fish to net. fishing solo!


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I wonder if he wants some company. I didn't get any, but I did manage a bunch of fluke and blues.


----------



## beachcruiserNJ (Aug 31, 2011)

*I remember when...*

Actually I'm not that old, but weakfish are becoming a fading memory. Last one I saw was about 6 years ago... 30"+ , caught with a long handled net off the rocks in Cape May. Couldn't believe my eyes. Should have yelled at the guy for catching the fish illegally.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Actually caught my first weakie from the surf last weekend!

Was throwing a hopkins out there, it hit the water, i let it sit for a minute, then reeled it in and a weakie was on it. Caught two that way, neither had any decent size, but was nice to see them out there.


----------

